# Many, many micro pits on windshield!



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Agh. There are lots of micro-pits and rock chips on my windshield. What can I do about it? I have never have a car with windshield glass that's as vulnerable to chips!

Ed


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Sorry, but there's nothing you can do about it


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Be happy, your new, improved soft, prone to chippping glass is safer for those pedestrians you hit. YOu are less likely to kill them as they fly across your hood and hit your windshield.

Actually no joke. They have been making windshield glass softer to reduce pedestrian injuries and deaths.

EU is considering regs that will reuire, amoung other things, 4 inches of space between the engine and the hood to protect pedestrians. They are also looking into hood airbags. Yeap, and air bag under your hood, that will pop the back edge up some 4 inches to guide the body over the top of the car.

Better living through regulation.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Ed328Ci said:


> Agh. There are lots of micro-pits and rock chips on my windshield. What can I do about it? I have never have a car with windshield glass that's as vulnerable to chips!
> 
> Ed


I seem to recall a product from Griot's that smoothes those pits out but I'm not completely certain what it's called. Hack, you care to chime in. I think you originally mentioned it to me back at LVMS earlier this year.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Mine's chipped to hell too... when driving into the sun, it looks like the viewscreen from a Star Trek cruiser.

I have a crack in my windshield... getting rid of the pits is the only saving grace to having to go through the ordeal of replacing my windshield.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Mine's chipped to hell too... when driving into the sun, it looks like the viewscreen from a Star Trek cruiser.
> 
> I have a crack in my windshield... getting rid of the pits is the only saving grace to having to go through the ordeal of replacing my windshield.


I've found that polishing helps a little with the starfield effect... Not total restoration, but enough to be worthwhile. :thumbup:

Of course, it doesn't do a damn thing for any damage that you can actually physically see when inspecting the window surface.  However, many of these can be repaired with those epoxy systems.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

sergiok said:


> I seem to recall a product from Griot's that smoothes those pits out but I'm not completely certain what it's called. Hack, you care to chime in. I think you originally mentioned it to me back at LVMS earlier this year.


I have griots polish for the glass but its only strong enough for hard water spots and extremely stuck bug guts. It didn't do much for the micropits I had, but I had so few pits I didn't notice :dunno: I used the PC to apply it and it comes out really nice!


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> I have griots polish for the glass but its only strong enough for hard water spots and extremely stuck bug guts. It didn't do much for the micropits I had, but I had so few pits I didn't notice :dunno: I used the PC to apply it and it comes out really nice!


There seem to be invisible micro-damage that appears only in the sun as a sort of "starfield" phenom, as Plaz has commented. When you look closely at the glass, it looks perfect. I believe this is the damage that tiny particles, like sand, etc. cause when they hit the windshield.

I've had good success in toning these down by going two steps on polishing, using the following Griots products:



Just like doing the paint finish, I start with _Glass Polish_, which is more agressive, then finish up with _Fine Glass Polish_. Works pretty well! :thumbup:


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

Isn't there some kind of filler for the micropits? I just got a pit from a rock and wonder if there some kind of filler or glass cement compound to fill it in. Thought I read something like that existed.

Also are the pits dangerous safety-wise? Is the windshield now less safe . . . less able to protect occupants?


----------



## ldn (Jan 22, 2003)

My son just got a leftover 2003 Protege. The windshield looks like that when directly faces the sun. A Mazda service advisor told us to spray Windex liberally and use fine steel wool to polish the glass. I hesitate to take any fine steel wool to a glass surface. Has anyone done this before? 
Instead of trying to fix this problem ourselves, I am considering pushing for a new windshield (just bought the car, brand new, 4 weeks ago ... certainly under warranty). However, even if I go through that hassle, it is likely that I would end up with an aftermarket windshield. I don't like the idea of that, either.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

ldn said:


> My son just got a leftover 2003 Protege. The windshield looks like that when directly faces the sun. A Mazda service advisor told us to spray Windex liberally and use fine steel wool to polish the glass. I hesitate to take any fine steel wool to a glass surface. Has anyone done this before?
> Instead of trying to fix this problem ourselves, I am considering pushing for a new windshield (just bought the car, brand new, 4 weeks ago ... certainly under warranty). However, even if I go through that hassle, it is likely that I would end up with an aftermarket windshield. I don't like the idea of that, either.


I've used steel wool #0000 with a glass polish with no problems. I think you can go to more coarse one like #000 or 00 and it won't do any damage to your glass but it won't fix pitting either, all you're going to get is a very clean windshield.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

hmm, must be just me but....
After washing the windows I use a newspaper to wipe/rub it. Looks extremely clean after it and can't beat the price.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

So that is what is going on 

I thought I might have done something to my windshield via detailing. The other day I tried AIO to see if I can make it better...it looked better but still had those micro pits. I had been wainting to take a picture of the windshield to show you guys...I thought it was just me. I was also about to buy some of that glass polish but, it sounds like that is not going to work either. 

I don't like this soft glass idea :tsk:


----------



## purplehays (Jan 15, 2003)

*Glass polishing kits at the Eastwood Company*

There are some options at the eastwood company, though it looks like there is a real risk of doing damage to the glass, particularly with the "deep scratches" kit:

Glass polishing kit for deep scratches

Less aggressive kit

Here's their Glass repair product category page

Haven't tried either one, but I've been happy with other purchases from the eastwood co.

Good luck.

Larry


----------



## ///MDex (Dec 11, 2003)

Ed328Ci said:


> Agh. There are lots of micro-pits and rock chips on my windshield. What can I do about it? I have never have a car with windshield glass that's as vulnerable to chips!
> 
> Ed


Try Bon Ami. I used it to polish my windshields before with great results. By default, it will remove the dirt that is contained within the pits, thus making them less visible to you, making the glass appear clearer. HTH


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

///MDex said:


> Try Bon Ami. I used it to polish my windshields before with great results. By default, it will remove the dirt that is contained within the pits, thus making them less visible to you, making the glass appear clearer. HTH


I have yet to find anyting better for cleaning a windshield than Bon Ami. It rocks! FOrget about wasting your time with Windex or soap- stick with Bon Ami.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

///MDex said:


> Try Bon Ami...


Where can I buy some? Thanks.

Ed


----------



## ///MDex (Dec 11, 2003)

Most Wal-Marts have it, near the aisle with all the household cleaners. It looks like a can of Ajax or Comet, but its not


----------

